# China Psychiatry



## jcraw999 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello! 

I'm looking to move to China and was wondering how easy it is to get a prescription for psychiatric medication there? I am manic depressive and require meds.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

jcraw999 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking to move to China and was wondering how easy it is to get a prescription for psychiatric medication there? I am manic depressive and require meds.
> 
> ...


Unless you speak fluent Chinese then you will first need to find a Doctor in that field that speaks very good English.

That is not easy to find here. I have been visiting hospital here for past two years and have only found an ocassional nurse who does.

i would suggest that you bring the packaging with you as a doctor may recognise it.

they do have a lot of western drugs available.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

jcraw999 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking to move to China and was wondering how easy it is to get a prescription for psychiatric medication there? I am manic depressive and require meds.
> 
> ...


Jay,

Are you moving to somewhere in China that is close to Hong Kong? If this is the case, you can try and see a doctor in Hong Kong. Some doctors in Hong Kong were trained in the UK, so they should have a better level of English language skills than doctors in China.

The link below gives you a list of medical doctors registered with the Hong Kong General Medical Council and their qualifications are also listed. You can tell which doctor studied in English speaking countries - 

https://www.mchk.org.hk/english/list_register/list.php?type=L

On the first page, I manages to find doctors who got their medical degrees from Dundee (Dund), Liverpool (Lpool) , Edinburgh (Edin) and London (Lond) Universities. I would think these doctors can deal with English speaking patients.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

HKG3 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Are you moving to somewhere in China that is close to Hong Kong? If this is the case, you can try and see a doctor in Hong Kong. Some doctors in Hong Kong were trained in the UK, so they should have a better level of English language skills than doctors in China.
> 
> ...


Remember that if you go to Hong Kong ensure you have an unused entry on your visa as you will need it to get back into China.

University of Hong Kong also have a hospital in Shenzhen and they have English speaking doctors. Some from Hong Kong. They also operate a dedicated English speaking telephone appointment service,

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## canadabound2013 (Sep 28, 2010)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Remember that if you go to Hong Kong ensure you have an unused entry on your visa as you will need it to get back into China.
> 
> University of Hong Kong also have a hospital in Shenzhen and they have English speaking doctors. Some from Hong Kong. They also operate a dedicated English speaking telephone appointment service,
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Thank you for the useful information about using University of Hong Kong's hospital for additional care for rx.


----------

